# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ایجاد SharePoint Apps های چند زبانه با استفاده از JavaScript

## Ghafarnia

با درود

دوستان عزیز جهت ایجاد SharePoint Apps های چند زبانه با استفاده از JavaScript می توانیم از روش ذیل استفاده نماییم:

1- زبان مورد نظر خود را در AppManifest.xml اضافه می کنیم و فایل resx مرتبط با آن زبان را ایجاد و بروزرسانی می نماییم.
2- کد ذیل را دربخش Head از App Page خود وارد نمایید:

<script type="text/javascript" src="../scripts/Resources.<SharePoint:EncodedLiteral runat='server' text='<%$Resources:wss,language_value%>' EncodeMethod='HtmlEncode' />.js"></script>

3- فایل Resource.js را به Scripts Module اضافه نمایید.
4- کد ذیل را در فایل Resource.js زبان مورد نظر وارد نمایید.

function Resources_All() { return "All"; }

به عنوان نمونه اگر زبان های سایت شما فارسی و انگلیسی باشد، کد بالا مرتبط با زبان انگلیسی بوده و برای زبان فارسی می بایست فایلی را با نام Resources.fa-IR.js در Script Module اضافه نمایید و کد مرحله 4 را به روش ذیل اصلاح نمایید:

function Resources_All() { return "نمایش همه"; }

هم اکنون SharePoint App شما می تواند به 2 زبان مختلف نمایش داده شود.

موفق باشید.

----------

